# Cinnamon coffee rub



## keywesmoke (Jul 14, 2007)

Cinnamon-Coffee Rub 

This is to be used on chicken leg/thigh pieces. I've used on those, plus last nite used it on just bone in thighs. The jury's still out on whether to do strong brewed coffe or dry, finely ground (Turkish). The wet coffee will help NOT draw moisture from the meat. 

1 T. ground cinnamon
1/3 cup brown sugar
2 T. coffee
2 cloves garlic, minced

Mix the above and rub on chicken pcs. Let marinate in frig for 3 hours or overnite.

Grill the chicken over indirect heat (my grill has four burners - two, I set on medium and two are off)

For leg/thigh - turn after 20 min and cook another 20 min. When done, tent for ~10 min.

For thighs - turn every 10 min. took about 40 min.


----------



## deejaydebi (Jul 14, 2007)

Hmm Coffee can you taste it or is it just for mositure control? Interesing


----------



## brennan (Jul 14, 2007)

I did a coffee marinade for pork chops (i'll have to dig up the recipe and post it later) and I could taste the coffee in it.  I'm sure the same would go for the chicken.  come to think of it, this would be good on a ham steak or something.


----------



## deejaydebi (Jul 14, 2007)

I was thinking of making a chocolate cheese and wondering how the coffee would work.


----------



## crownovercoke (Jul 14, 2007)

I bet that would be great on a seared Ribeye...


----------



## kueh (Jul 14, 2007)

The guy on License to Grill created a coffee rub with cinnamon and sugar,  I wasn't watching to closely, so I can't tell you what he used for coffee.  He smoked the rubbed chicken on a grill.

Found it here..........

http://www.foodtv.ca/recipes/reciped...px?dishid=5531


----------

